# Brief question: Tip of ear flipped backwards



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

So Grimm has one solid ear up, and his other ear, while up, the last 3/4 of an inch or so is flipped backwards. It's soft and flipped backwards. Think they'll become all nice and firm in a few weeks? 

(Grimm is now 15 weeks - will be 16 weeks this Wed, and I know all about the ear up and downs through teething - just curious about the "flip" he has going on).


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

His ears should be fine. My first GSD had both ears flipped back (just the tips) when I got her at 16 weeks and they stood just fine.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Andrew tells Grimm, "C'mon, man, you look goofy!"


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Goofy...in a cute way!
During the ear flipping stage, my mother called my dog "Tippy."


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante has a "friendly" ear, it's really flipped when he's wet (not the ear but his body).
If he's dry and standing still or walking you you probably wouldn't notice but if he's running it's flapping in the breeze. It's probably the top inch of that ear


----------

